# Settings Plugin/API



## benhoff (Nov 10, 2015)

Hi!

I'm using OBS-Studio/multiplatform.

I'm looking to inject some settings (keyint, video bitrate, and audio bitrate) on startup. I'm launching 2 instances of OBS currently, using the `-multi` and `-portable` args. I was thinking about creating a plugin to manage the settings. 

Is that currently possible? I've been browsing through the source to get a feel for it. From what I can determine, I need to use the method calls from obs.h, specifically `obs_encoder_update` and `obs_encoder_set_audio`. Is that on the right track?


----------

